# what are my limits?



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

So I found a honey hole of downed trees, Maple and sycamore, some trees really dead almost dry, some were under water a week ago before the river went down. I really only have experience with dry woods. I'm having problems roughing big, wet, heavy blanks. They seem to want to slow the lathe down, or stop it all together.
I'm using a rikon midi 1 hp. am I just asking too much of my machine? Attached is a pic of some dry sycamore I found that is considerably lighter , it's the most fun I've ever turned, cuts like a dream. Unlike his wet brothers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, I suppose you might be asking too much of your Rikon (I have the same one...as my small lathe for pens, finials, and bottle stoppers). Though green wood cuts SO much easier than dry wood. So, maybe you are just trying to hog too much at one time, and that might be what is slowing down your lathe.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking at the size of the finished product on your lathe I'm guessing you are pushing the limits for your lathe with heavier, wet blanks. I have a benchtop Delta the same size and from previous experience that would be pushing it. I'd also look at which step on the pulley you are using (Mine has 3 speed ranges) because as you slow it down on the pulley step the torque does increase so running it higher on the VS control with a lower range would give you more torque. Also you could be taking too heavy a cut for the lathe to keep up with, I take much lighter cuts for roughing on the benchtop than I do on the 3HP Oneway 2436.


----------



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

I dream in 3hp. I've never taken the lathe off the second pulley (550-1650)
are you saying the first pulley (250-750) turned up would be better to rough? @Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

jmurray said:


> I dream in 3hp. I've never taken the lathe off the second pulley (550-1650)
> are you saying the first pulley (250-750) turned up would be better to rough? @Schroedc



If you are bogging down the lathe and stopping the work piece then it is possible you'd be better off doing that as it will provide more torque to spin a heavier blank and allow for somewhat deeper cuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 25, 2015)

Josh, I never considered that you weren't on the slowest belt speed with the VS turned as high as possible. Yes, this is why you are bogging down your lathe. If, for example, your slowest belt speed gives you up to 750 rpm, and you can turn the VS up all the way for a particular block, you'll get your full 1 hp and full torque. If, however, you are on your middle belt which gives you up to 1650 rpm, and have to dial the VS back to 800 rpm to steady out the lathe, you will be decreasing the lathe's hp and torque. By how much? I don't know, let's just say 1/2. So, you are now turning with a 1/2 hp lathe. Aaaaaaaaannndd....you'll get bogged down. 

So, your mission, if you should choose to accept it, is to take a green 11" blank, mount it on the lathe with the belt in the slowest position, and dial the VS up as high as you can (safely), and see if it still bogs down. 

When I first started turning, someone said these wise words to me, "Don't deprive yourself of the pleasure of turning green wood!" And truer words have never been spoken. Yes, yes, yes, I've posted that line a million times in forums. But it is SO true it deserves to be said over and over and over...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm coming around.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2015)

FWIW ... I have this HarborFreight 12-33 (with a Reeves Drive). The motor is only 3/4hp (and I'm not sure they're telling the truth) and I could easily make it bog down when roughing green bowl blanks.

I think the temptation is to make the longest, widest ribbon possible (coz it's fun ) -- just because your gouge can handle it doesn't mean the motor has the power to keep it going, especially since the torque required to maintain rotation changes as you move from the center to the rim (due to leverage, the greater the distance off-axis, the more braking force is being applied to stall the drive shaft.)


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got a 2 hp motor with a jack shaft on mine...and I can STILL bog it down with a honkin' cut!


----------



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> FWIW ... I have this HarborFreight 12-33 (with a Reeves Drive). The motor is only 3/4hp (and I'm not sure they're telling the truth) and I could easily make it bog down when roughing green bowl blanks.
> 
> I think the temptation is to make the longest, widest ribbon possible (coz it's fun ) -- just because your gouge can handle it doesn't mean the motor has the power to keep it going, especially since the torque required to maintain rotation changes as you move from the center to the rim (due to leverage, the greater the distance off-axis, the more braking force is being applied to stall the drive shaft.)



I also have that HF lathe, I burned the motor up last year. I have since frankenstined it with a craftsman motor(3/4). 

I had fun with that lathe, I think the position of the motor was it's downfall, too much dust/ Laquer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've spun some big and heavy stuff on my Rikon for the size it is. 

Like said, you do need to take it easy because it's not that big of a lathe, but I've been impressed with what that little thing will do.


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

Skies the limit, my friend, skies the limit.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 25, 2015)

Josh do you have dry sycamore that is quarter sawed and has snake scale fiqure? If so, I would be interested in getting some. I am looking for wood that has less than 10% moisture.


----------



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm always looking to trade. I don't have a moisture meter so I'm not sure what those blanks are. I do have kiln dried qs sycamore 4/4 or 5/4 From previous projects. I will dig thru my stack tomorrow and see if I can't find you something. @Foot Patrol


----------



## jmurray (Mar 25, 2015)

not my pic, but is this what you mean, I always thought of it as a cheetah print but I guess snake works too. I got plenty of it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys working on the lowest pulley made a noticeable difference! 

as for that green wood. It is definitely a experience, but not being able to finish the piece your working on requires a more patient man than I . At what MC% can you turn it to finish? A bowl can warp and look cool, but my little lidded boxes likely wouldn't work. @MikeMD 
@Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 29, 2015)

Josh, I don't actually check the MC. I rough turn, soak in DNA (denatured alcohol), wrap in paper bag with cut out for the middle of the bowl, let sit for two weeks, take out of the bag, let sit for another two weeks, finish turn (basically a one month process). That seems to do the trick. Of course, the bowl can still warp on you while you are turning it! Removing wood will release stresses that can/will make the wood move more/again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2015)

When I turn-twice, I aim for wall thickness about 10% of the widest diameter. I weigh it on a digital scale I picked up at HarborFreight for approx $10, then put it in a paper shopping bag with that weight written on the outside.

Every couple of weeks, I take it out of the bag and weigh it again, recording the date and weight on the outside.

Eventually it stops losing weight -- by definition, this means it has stopped losing moisture, so I reckon it's safe to finish-turn it at this point.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 29, 2015)

jmurray said:


> not my pic, but is this what you mean, I always thought of it as a cheetah print but I guess snake works too. I got plenty of it



This is exactly what I would like to get. 4/4 boards would be great.


----------

